
Text Manipulation Online – The Easy Way - nivethan
https://nimbletext.com/HowTo/ManipulateText
======
nivethan
Are there any other sites that let you do some quick text processing, usually
I'm just copying random stuff from e-mails that need to be quoted and made
into an array.

~~~
ChrisGranger
How about [https://www.textfixer.com/](https://www.textfixer.com/) and
[https://textmechanic.com/](https://textmechanic.com/) ?

------
superasn
Quite handy, just hope I remember it when I actually need it.

